# mystery paph



## youngslipper (Jun 24, 2015)

Well... I got this guy today for free...

No here is the hole story...

I was at my favourite orchid nursery in Pretoria, they got a lot of lovely new plants in, giant Cymbidiums, complex Paphs and a few Phrags. 
I was busy looking at a Paph. In-Charm 'handel' which I would really want and the nursery owner, which knows me really well, come and talks to me.

I asked her about which clone of ICH it is and all she was able to tell me is that it is a 'pink' form. She told me that they have divided these guys before but she is afraid they forgot to tag some, ICH was the only mottle:rollhappy:
She went to show me them, there were two and they looked almost identical to the ICH labelled, when I went down to touch the plant (I have to feel them) the entire fan fell of, only two roots. 

Thanks to that se gave it to me :drool:
There were also some very tempting tree ferns and Cymbidiums


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 24, 2015)

My baby






Adult plant


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 24, 2015)

Well, first, it is In-Charm Handel with no quotation marks. 

While the leaves look pretty much true to the typical ICH, you will have to bloom it out and see for yourself. 
Having only two roots, if they were long and healthy, is not bad at all.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 24, 2015)

I dont really think that 2 cm long roots will do. Long growing points thow


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 24, 2015)

It is a division of there ICH just hope it is right ID


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

Good luck, don't keep it too wet.


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck with your new baby! 
Could I ask which nursery did you visit?


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 28, 2015)

Uhh, i think it was a plantland. The woman i know just started working there, sorry not the best memory these days


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh that's interesting - I didn't even know Plantland stocked orchids! Do you think it's just the particular one you go to, or is it general? Also, how are their prices? The only thing I ever see are the sad phals at Builder's.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 29, 2015)

I have seen a lot of orchids at the one in Zambesi. Saw some oncidium, zygos and paphs last winter in orchid season


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh it never even occurred to me to check them out! I totally adore zygos, they are my favourites - I'll probably make my husband take me there today, haha


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 29, 2015)

You can also try Kilnerpark kwekery rhey have some zygos from time to time as well as paphs


----------



## ThePinkCucumber (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh thank you so much! Now the only thing that remains is robbing a bank and venturing out on a spree!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 29, 2015)

Its potted too low in the mix - remove some especially from around the base of the plant.


----------



## John M (Jun 30, 2015)

It looks like a nice, healthy growth. If it's got a couple roots, even short ones, it should do okay. However, it is potted too low, as stated already....and it's WAY too wet! Don't make the mistake of thinking that wet potting mix will help an undersized root system get enough water to support the plant. All you will accomplish is rot the roots and then kill the plant. A plant that needs more roots, or is getting established, needs conditions to be slightly more dry than it would like, not more wet. This is because the lack of enough moisture in the mix encourages the plant to initiate new roots to go "looking" for more moisture. Of course, during this time the plant is vulnerable to desication. So, you must keep it in lower light than normal and higher humidity, to reduce the loss of moisture from the foliage. This "buys" the plant more time to grow those much needed new roots. As the new roots develop, you can increase the light, lower the humidity and water a bit more often.


----------

